# Spöket führung?



## Astarod (7. Januar 2014)

Moin,
wie wird ein Spöket geführt?
Wird er wie ein Blinker geführt,oder wird er leicht gejerkt?

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## volkerm (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Da gibt es so allerhand Philosophien. Meine ist einfach- so schnell wie möglich. Unsere Einholgeschwindigkeiten sind lächerlich gering gegen das, was ein verfolgter Fisch macht.


----------



## fischlandmefo (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Da gibt es so allerhand Philosophien. Meine ist einfach- so schnell wie möglich. Unsere Einholgeschwindigkeiten sind lächerlich gering gegen das, was ein verfolgter Fisch macht.



Nicht jeder Beutefisch ist auch ein verfolgter....! Langsam führen bringt auch oft einen Biss. Spöket zu schnell geführt läuft auch nicht optimal....


----------



## volkerm (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Ich fische den nicht mehr- da ich versch. Blinker weit schneller einholen kann. Das mag der Weisheit letzter Schluss nicht sein- aber jeder hat sein System, glaubt dran, und fängt- zu selten.


----------



## DamJam (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Ich führe ihn so wie es mir gerade passt. Das mache ich eigentlich bei fast allen Ködern, weil ich reht häufig meine Ansichten ändere. Bei meiner allerersten Woche auf Meerforelle an der dänischen Küste, habe ich meinen Spöket wie einen behinderten Fisch durchs Wasser gezogen. Ich hab ihn gezupft, Spinnstopps eingebaut, beschelunigt und hin und wieder einen leichten Kurswechsel gegeben, und ich habe so immerhin 3 Fische fangen können. Wenn ich bedenke wie ungünstig die Bedingungen waren und dass ich noch nicht so die Ahnung hatte, war das für mich ein gutes Ergebnis.
Ich bin der Meinung das ein Zupfen einges bringt, weil er dann dann leicht ausbricht und seinen Bauch zur Seite zeigt. Wäre ich ein Fisch würde mir das gefallen. Ja und Spinnstopps sind auch ganz gut würde ich mal so sagen.


----------



## MaikP (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Die Spökets die ich hatte, habe ich bis zu E-Bay geführt.
An dem Tag an dem die Dinger fangen, fängt auch alle andere.
Meine Meinung
Gruß Maik


----------



## vermesser (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

 . Seh ich ähnlich. Empfindlich, teuer, laufen maximal durchschnittlich. Aber fliegen tun sie. Dat is alles.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Ich hab noch nie einen Fisch mit nem Spöket gefangen...aber schon gesehen, wie ein anderer damit einen Fisch gefangen hat. Es ist also möglich!

Vom Pinzip ist der Köder genial. Aber für mein Gefühl muss er zu langsam eingekurbelt werden, damit der nicht über die Oberfläche schlittert. 

Fehlbisse beim extrem langsamen einkurbeln waren bisher für mich das Maximum. Nicht mein Köder...ein Gno fliegt weiter und macht Druck und ein Salty sieht besser aus und läuft auch viel besser als ein Spöket.


----------



## Astarod (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

hm ich hatte ja vorher noch nicht mit den Dingern gefischt.
Ich war jetzt 2 mal los und hab 2 Stück damit überlistet.
Ich hab erst etwa 2 Stunden nur gekurbelt mit stops.
Dann hab ich beim kurbeln die Rutenspitze zittern lassen und innerhalb 20 Minuten habe ich eine bekommen und eine ist nach nem Sprung ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## duckstar2010 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Hehehe...so unterschiedlich ist das. Ich fische fast ausschließlich mit den Dingern. Liegt bestimmt nur am Vertrauen. Hast nen Köder dran und hast ein komisches Gefühl und sagst Dir Sachen wie "jetzt mach ich mit dem Ding noch höchstens 5 Würfe, dann kommt mein Liebling wieder dran" - dann ist das der Anfang vom Ende.
Das gute ist ja, dass man genug Auswahl an Mefoködern hat.

:m


----------



## Barosz (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Hmmm.... lass mal überlegen. Ich habe bisher grob überm Daumen geschätzt 110 Std. gezielt auf Meerforelle geangelt. Gefangen habe ich in dieser Zeit 6 Fische, und noch mehr verloren und Anfasser. Das übliche Programm halt. Davon habe ich 3 auf den Spöket gefangen. 2 auf einen Salty und eine auf den Möre Silda.
Fazit: Der Spöket hat gewonnen und der Snaps ist Kacke :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Kann mal jemand den Spöket mit dem Gladsax Wobbler vergleichen? Bzw. was zum Gladsax sagen?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Den "normalen"spöki habe ich nur sehr selten gefischt und deshalb auch nichts damit gefangen, mit dem kula aber schon...
Die teile fliegen gut, wackeln schön mit`m popo, lassen sich sehr langsam und schnell führen, twitchen und zupfen...nur nicht zu doll, da er sich sonst überschlägt.
Der gladsaxfiske fliegt nicht so weit und stabil wie ein kula und lässt sich nicht wirklich variantenreich führen...er fängt aber trotzdem gut.
(Ich habe den 26er kula mit dem 27er gladsax verglichen).
Insgesamt sind sie mir aber zu windanfällig und brauchen ruhiges wasser um gut zu laufen...da fische ich lieber snaps, bornholmerpilen brede, snurrebassen, stripper, inline herring...
Die gehen immer!


----------



## Rosi (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Moin, stimme mit Observer überein, bis auf bornholmerpilen brede, snurrebassen, stripper, inline herring, die haben mir zu wenig Gewicht. Und wenn sie schwerer werden, dann auch länger. Länger ist ätzend, weil sie dann nicht mehr gut fliegen. Versucht mal einen Stripper zu werfen, wenn ihr Spöket Kula Fans seid Dann lieber einen berechenbaren Snap. 

Also unsere Obermefonase angelte in den vergangenen 2 Jahren so gut wie  ausschließlich mit Spöket, Gladsax und deren Nachbauten. Dann hatte er  es satt, oder alle reingeworfen und nun sind nur noch  Silda/Pilgrim/Vicking Herring und ähnlich gebogene Blinker bei ihm zu  finden. Muß mal fragen warum.

*DEN* Blinker/Wobbler gibt es wohl nicht. Einer kommt mit dem Snap besser zurecht und der Andere mit dem Spöki.

Ich ziehe den Gladsax vor, weil er eine Silberseite hat und so schön blinkert in der Sonne. Kein Spöket ist so gefärbt.


----------



## rippi (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Also wenn der Gladsax bei dir nicht fliegt weiß ich auch nicht vllt holst du zu stark aus oder so? Selbiges hab ich z.b beim Hansen Flash. Und Windanfällig finde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt. Wie du ihn fischt kommt auf die Tageszeit an, also Tagsüber, Morgens und so fische ich den immer so, dass er knapp unter der Oberfläche läuft, teilweise sogar mal rausfliegt. Im Dunkeln halt er langsam führen, das ist aber eher auf Dorsch sinnvoll. Wenn du einen in Schwarz hast kannst du ihn auch Oberflächennah einholen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Also im vergleich zu nem kula kann n gladsax gar nicht so weit fliegen, da er bei gleicher masse ne größere oberfläche hat...( bei 26-27g)
und im vergleich zu nem snap verliert er ja eh...auf jeden fall sind kula und gladsax geile wobbels.

fischt du die wobbels auch noch bei ner 4-6bft von der seite, oder bei mehr als 30cm welle???
bei diesen bedingungen hab ich damit noch nie was hinbekommen...


----------



## rippi (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Also snaps fliegt weiter, beim Kula bin ich mir da nicht wirklich sicher, also ich kann's nicht bestätigen, bei mehr als 25cm welle und aufwändigen wind wechsel ich einfach auf 30gr und wenn's irgendwann gar nicht mehr läuft wechsel ich dann aber ehh zum Blinker, eigentlich habe ich auch so immer Blinker dran wenn Welle ist und benutz den Gladsax nur wenn ich nix auf Blinker bekomm oder der Grund hängerträchtig ist. Weil für mich ist er sowieso am fängigsten wenn er leicht auf der Oberfläche läuft.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Ich fische die Spökets gerne bei kalten Temperaturen. Lassen sich einfach recht langsam führen und in Kombination mit ner Springerfliege ist das viel besser als nen Gno oder Snaps (welche ich sonst meist dran hänge). Aber grundsätzlich bin ich mittlerweile der Meinung das es im Prinzip fast egal ist was man dran hängt. Es ist halt immer der Köder am besten dem man am meisten vertraut. Denn nur mit dem Köder deines Vertrauens kannst du 10Stunden bei -3Grad und Schneetreiben im Wasser stehen. Und letztendlich ists auch die Publicity welche einen Köder gut macht. Falls hier alle schreiben das Forellen grade gut auf Effzett Blinker in 30g beißen würden vermutlich viele damit fischen und dementsprechend auch viele darauf fangen, ergo wäre der Effzett plötzlich Topköder! Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für Boilies, Forellenpasten und so weiter...


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu!

Und zum Spöket. Mit der extrem langsamen Führung habe ich im Winter schonmal Bisse bekommen. Hat nur auch nichts genützt, weil keiner hängen blieb. Allerdings war da auch jeder Tag ziemlich zäh und Fänge bei den anderen auch die Ausnahme.


----------



## heinerkl (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Wenn es halbwegs windstill oder sagen wir mal wenigsten seitenwindfrei ist, kann ich mit den Wobblern, egal ob Kula, Gladsax oder Goby oder Salty ganz gut und es bleibt auch mal was hängen, egal ob Dorsch oder Mefo. 
Bei Wind von der Seite habe ich aber damit echte Probleme, so dass ich dann Stripper, Gno oder Snaps nehme, weil ich da wenigstens Köderkontakt habe. Seit ich aber von den Seebrücken weg bin an den Strand, habe ich da das Gewicht von 28-30 auf 18-20g runtergenommen und vor allem alles auf Einzelhaken umgebaut. Bleibt weniger im Wasser. 
Letzte Entdeckung mit Fangerlebnis war ein Pilgrim, den hatte ich gerade neu.
Mit 20 g komm ich auch recht weit und hatte auch meine Bisse. Mit 28 g nur Verluste...
Mit den Spökets habe ich am besten von der Brücke gefangen, wenn ich sie leicht getwicht habe, nur leicht, sonst überschlagen sie sich.
So mit Rutenspitze runter und dann in die lose Schnur schlagen.


----------



## Spöket16 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*

Man kann den Spöket führen, wohin man will. Hauptsache er komm mit!|uhoh:


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spöket führung?*



Spöket16 schrieb:


> Man kann den Spöket führen, wohin man will. Hauptsache er komm mit!|uhoh:


 

Endlich mal eine vernünftige Aussage.:q


----------

